
A spreadsheet of lightweight Linux laptops for hackers - pde3
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1aupHsdNrPWVLNNNbJLA9w5S87B4RRnk9KAw7i9yd5HM/edit#gid=0
======
headcanon
I'm just seeing random cells with "hi" all over them. This is why we can't
have nice things.

~~~
ben509
It was nice when they were doing queen in the title.

------
robertely
I'm sorry that became a mess instantly. I hope you remake it on a different
platform (csv on github.) It looked useful for a moment there.

~~~
ColanR
Looks ok again.

------
pde3
Turns out "anyone can edit" also meant anyone could mess with the sharing
settings. So I've made it read only, which is a pity. Will investigate
alternative hosting arrangements that might support pull requests at some
point...

------
minieggs
That didn't last long.

~~~
headcanon
I think you'd be better off with a git repo, then you can review pull requests
for data, instead of a public spreadsheet that is editable by anyone.

Sheets doesn't really have a "request to modify" system (that I know of).

~~~
pde3
Which is what stopped me from using them for some serious crowdsourced data
projects in the past. This was a sheet I had lying around anyway and thought
others might find useful :)

Might be nice to have someone define a clean 1:1 mapping between a google
sheet/airtable and a git repo...

~~~
headcanon
Github can already render views of csv data - not quite what you're saying but
I think it would be good enough for these purposes.

------
tsukikage
no gpd pocket?

------
freddref
Chuwi 12.3 ?

